# Free Wolf Pattern



## Gill (23 Jan 2007)

Can I celebrate the new addition to the forum by giving everyone a free pattern of a wolf portrait that I designed (ie no copyright complications)? Just click on the thumbnail...





I haven't cut it yet myself, but I've printed it out and I can't see any glitches.

Gill


----------



## Roger (23 Jan 2007)

I'll give that a shot sometime - probably quite some time ...... but it suits somehow!


----------



## Woodmagnet (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks Gill, but you know i'm not that good yet :lol: 
pitbull


----------



## StevieB (23 Jan 2007)

Not sure if its my eyesight or my computer, but when I click on the thumbnail the large image is awfully difficult for me to see - looks like a pink outline on a white background. Is that how it is supposed to be?

Steve.


----------



## DomValente (23 Jan 2007)

Not a scroll sawer/sawyer, but congratulations on your new section


----------



## jimp11 (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks Gill looks like fun


----------



## Greenfield Bob (24 Jan 2007)

Gill, when I click on the thumbnail it comes up so light I can't see it.

Bob


----------



## martyn2 (24 Jan 2007)

never tried scrolling although I have cut out formers and wing ribs parts for model aeroplane but I'm sure this will be popular
well done Gill  

Martyn


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2007)

Hmmmm..... :? the pattern comes up okay for me and I've printed off a copy. Now I'm scratching my head! The lines are very fine because it was completed with vector graphics so I've tried to enlarge them and posted the outcome here. I hope this works better for people who had problems with the first link.

There's also a larger version of the thumbnail here which is coloured in and might give cutters a better idea of what the finished project will look like.

Thanks, everyone, for the good wishes for the new section. It will be what you guys make it  !

Gill


----------



## StevieB (24 Jan 2007)

Thanks Gill - much better. I admit that I didnt try to print it, merely clicked on the thumbnail to see the detail of the pattern. The pink one may print out fine.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Taffy Turner (30 Jan 2007)

Gill,

Thanks for that - great pattern. I love wolves! Another one for my to-do list (it keeps getting longer)!!.

Any chance that you could point me in the direction of a nice pattern for a GSD - I would love cut a memorial to my faithful friend who I lost some 5 years ago, but I haven't been able to find a pattern that I feel would do him justice (he was a very noble dog).

Regards

Gary


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2007)

Hi Gary

I'll have a look and see what I can find. Some time ago I produced a marquetry pattern which it might be possible to adapt - I used it briefly as an avatar here. I don't think I've got a scrollable GSD pattern as such, but I'll certainly take a pop at designing one.

Are you after an intarsia/segmentation or a fretwork/shadow portrait sort of pattern?

Is there anyone else out there reading this who can help?

And - final question - how did the dancing go, Gary :twisted: ?

Gill


----------



## Taffy Turner (31 Jan 2007)

Hi Gill,

I am after a scrollwork / shadow pattern initially, as although my scrolling skills are improving fairly rapidly, I still don't think I am up to trying intarsia just yet. I would like to have a bash at segmentation if a suitable pattern was forthcoming (nothing ventured nothing gained eh!!). I remember your GSD avatar - that was a nice one, and that is what made me think of asking you if you had a pattern (together with your love of the breed).

Kevin (pitbull) has been kind enough to send me a pattern, which is very nice, but the more the merrier! If I cut a couple, then I should manage to get a good one. Perhaps one shadow and one segmentation is teh way to go!

I have finished my first two scrolling projects, and the third is awaiting assembly. I will try to borrow a digital camera so i can post some pictures.

Our first dancing class was hilarious. It is really difficult!!!! Either I would go wrong, or I would get it right and my partner would go wrong! It is much, much harder than it looks! I found it particularly difficult as you not only have to concentrate on what you are up to, but you need to concentrate in your partner as well. We couldn't go last week, as I was away with work, but we are going tomorrow night - trouble is now we have missed a week we will be playing catch up I guess.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Gill (31 Jan 2007)

Hi Gary

There should be something on its way to you over the internet  . Unfortunately, I don't have any GSD segmentation patterns - a sad state of affairs that I'll have to rectify one day.

I remember when we first started dancing and how long it took so many of us to learn the basic waltz box step :lol: . Within a year those of us who stuck with it were doing fancy tango flicks and jiving at over 40 bars per minute. Mind, I still can't get to grips with the quickstep :roll: . Don't worry about missing lessons - your teacher will recap everything quite regularly, especially in the early days.

Gill


----------



## Taffy Turner (31 Jan 2007)

Gill,

Email received - thank you very much!

The waltz wasn't too much of a problem once we overcame the slight difficulty that my partner has difficulty with teh concept of left and right. The situation was further confused as the instructor was calling the steps for the man, so it is reversed for the woman.

We were just getting the hang of that when we moved on to Cha Cha Cha - I could cope when the music was at half speed, but on full speed I had no hope! I have been practising though, so hopefully I won't look as if I have two left feet and half a bottle of scotch inside me this time! :roll: 

Gary


----------



## chef (6 Jan 2008)

Gill when I make patterns I do them in black and white ( I would have done the pink black then you would'nt have any problems printing the pattern.----Chef (Brian)============


----------



## Gill (6 Jan 2008)

I often use red for shadow portraits because it can sometimes be difficult for me to pick out the black saw blade from black pattern lines. Changing the colour of a pattern is easy enough if you've got a computer, though  .

Gill


----------



## Pajaro Petes (16 Jan 2008)

Thanks Gill, I have a collection of Wolf patterns and I've got just the chunk of wood that will go on. I will say the pink lines are a bit hard for my 61 year old eyes to see. But I printed it on a laser jet. Came out just fine. Thanks again Gill and good work.


----------



## loftyhermes (22 May 2008)

Hi Gill, thank you for posting the pattern, the wife loves wolves so I thought I'd have a go at this and completed it in three hours with only one broken blade.


----------



## Gill (22 May 2008)

I'm pleased you liked it  . It's always encouraging to hear that people are cutting your patterns. What sort of projects do you normally work on?

Gill

PS Welcome to the forum


----------



## Pajaro Petes (22 May 2008)

Gill":zykgp7p3 said:


> I'm pleased you liked it  . It's always encouraging to hear that people are cutting your patterns. What sort of projects do you normally work on?
> 
> Gill
> 
> PS Welcome to the forum



Hey Gill I do clocks mostly. I have a web site.. www.pajarostudiowns.com if you would like to see some of my work. I design some of the mini clocks but most others are from purchased patterns.


----------



## loftyhermes (24 May 2008)

Hi Gill, 
I bought a scroll saw over ten years ago, a Delta 16" 40-560 2 speed, which I have used about six times before doing the wolf. Some nativity scenes adapted from a music box and sets of penguins, both patterns were printed in a magazine in 1998 and we use them as christmas decorations. Not much of a record in scollsawing I agree but I'm getting into it more now and will have a go at anything that takes my fancy, so keep posting the patterns and who knows what I'll be doing next.


----------



## Gill (24 May 2008)

Sadly, it's no longer forum policy to encourage people to post patterns here, even if they design the patterns themselves. The reason for this policy is outlined in this announcement. This pattern was posted before copyright became such a contentious issue (and I know this pattern does not breach copyright) so it has been allowed to remain.

I've got a few patterns which I've designed myself, mostly dancers :roll:  , and quite a few from the various pattern design forums. If there's ever a particular type of pattern you're after, drop me a private message and I'll see if I've anything suitable. Never let a lack of pattern resources get in the way of scrolling!


Another thread has just started which asks about pattern resources, so I'll stop taking this thread any further off topic and move the discussion over there  .
Gill


----------

